# Best new spraybooth for £10k?



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a mate thats looking for a new booth, hes wanting a new booth for around the 10k mark plus the vat on top, anybody got any experiance with booths in this price range? Thanks


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

pcm1980 said:


> I've got a mate thats looking for a new booth, hes wanting a new booth for around the 10k mark plus the vat on top, anybody got any experiance with booths in this price range? Thanks


I've got a Rowley Ecobooth, easy to deal with and installed in 3 days. I paid £9995+vat


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Cheers rob, ive mentioned it to my pal and he's gonna have a look at them. Hes heard very good reports about haltec booths too and also looking at them too. Also been advised to stay well clear of todd engineering booths, apparently very poor quality.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Dalby is who we've only ever used here


----------



## Gary-smoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Dalby booth we had at work was useless. Always breaking. Got a better cleaner job painting just in the unit lol


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

We had a dalby and never had any problems with it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We use STL (spray booth technology) never had any problems with them.

Link below for them.

http://www.sprayboothtechnology.co.uk/


----------



## Gary-smoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Best booth iv painted in was a sata booth.


----------

